# Salmon on the Blackstone



## FishAndBeer (Jun 12, 2020)

Made some salmon on the blackstone tonight... turned out awesome. The blackstone has been one of my favorite purchases in a long time. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 Basted it with a little butter and rosemery.. no dill on hand.. the taste turned out wonderful 
	

		
			
		

		
	














	

		
			
		

		
	
thanks for looking! The lady and I both truly enjoyed this simple meal!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jun 12, 2020)

Looks awesome !!


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 12, 2020)

Nicely done !


----------



## FishAndBeer (Jun 12, 2020)

jaxgatorz said:


> Looks awesome !!


Thank's!


Winterrider said:


> Nicely done !


Thank you!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 12, 2020)

Looks awesome from here.  Great job!

Dave


----------



## Inscrutable (Jun 13, 2020)

Very nice!  Blackened salmon a favorite.

You guys and your flattops are killing me ...


----------



## FishAndBeer (Jun 13, 2020)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Looks awesome from here.  Great job!
> 
> Dave


 thanks dave


Inscrutable said:


> Very nice!  Blackened salmon a favorite.
> 
> You guys and your flattops are killing me ...


 haha they are sweet little units


----------



## Steve H (Jun 13, 2020)

They blackened up nicely. Great looking meal!


----------



## FishAndBeer (Jun 13, 2020)

Steve H said:


> They blackened up nicely. Great looking meal!


Thank you


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 13, 2020)

Nice looking meal bud


----------



## FishAndBeer (Jun 13, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Nice looking meal bud


Thanks Jake


----------

